# Delaminated print head after cleaning cycle



## djabollo (Jul 14, 2011)

Hello there!

I would like to request to help explain my horrible story what i experienced couple days ago.

I had a small problem with white nozzles so i soak a print head with regular firebird cleaning fluid in brand new capping station for about 10-15 minutes.

*Then i did F2 cleaning cycle and printed nozzle check. Nozzle check showed up mixed cmyk and white channels (!)
Just in case i did anotoher one cleaning (regular) and again... nozzle check showed up black mixed with white and cyan, cyan mixed with magenta.*

When i took printhead and pushed a little fluid by syringe it confirmed delaminating almost all channels (!). Until that moment print head worked perfect about 3 months.

What went wrong? It's first time when i get something like that.

Printer based on 4880. Print head 3 months old. Firebird ink. New capping station. I use bagged cartridges for CMYK and Kent bags for white placed aslant about 10 cm above print head level (similar to Resolute i3), but there is no leaking or dripping at all. It gives me very good white ink feed. Is there possible that white bags made too high pressure and damaged print head during cleaning cycle?

Please, is there anyone to clarify me a little this situation? Can explain if i did something wrong? I can't figure it out and would to avoid something similar in the future.


----------



## djabollo (Jul 14, 2011)

No answers so i'll update my case...

Couple days ago i replaced a print head. So far everything is fine but... i noticed something disturbing. After every print, print head leaves some signs of ink on captop. (please, take a look at picture). I can't remember if i saw it before, but i think isn't normal. The image i took after nozzle check.

Just in case i replaced ribbon cables, mainboard, sub-board and nothing changed. What can i do more?

Do you have any suggestions please?


----------

